# Stone chip repair videos



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Anyone know of any good YouTube vids showing a stone chip repair

Ta


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

RoyW80 said:


> Anyone know of any good YouTube vids showing a stone chip repair
> 
> Ta


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

chongo said:


>


That's a land rover ad


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

ffrs1444 said:


> That's a land rover ad


FFS:lol: numpty post of the year:wall:

And it was a Larry video as well.


----------

